# Các diễn đàn khác > Mua sắm >  Cá tầm chế biến theo yêu cầu tại nhà hàng hoặc đặt tiệc tại nhà

## BuiHoa

*Cá tầm bắt tại bể chứa chế biến theo yêu cầu của khách ăn tại nhà hàng hoặc mang về có giá: 550.000đ/kg


**Xuất xứ:* Cá tầm của Công ty TNHH thương mại đầu tư Việt Đức, được nuôi tại Hồ Xạ Hương - Tam Đảo - Vĩnh Phúc. Giống và thức ăn được nhập từ Châu Âu, cá được nuôi theo công nghệ CHLB Đức, trong quá trình nuôi không sử dụng hóa chất, chất tăng trọng nên thịt cá trắng tinh, dai, chắc và có vị ngọt tự nhiên.
*
Giá trị dinh dưỡng*: Thịt cá tầm chứa nhiều Vitamin A, Vitamin B6, B12, Selenium, Omega 3, Omega 6 và phốt pho. Đặc biệt, thịt cá tầm chứa 2 loại chất dinh dưỡng EPA và DHA tốt cho bà mẹ mang thai và trẻ em.
*
Chế biến:* Cá tầm có thể chế biến được nhiều món ăn khác nhau như: gỏi cá tầm, lẩu cá tầm, cá tầm rang muối, cá tầm nướng, cá tầm hấp xì dầu...

* * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * 

*Liên hệ:*

*Nhà hàng Thác Bạc Sa Pa*
*Số 44 Nguyễn Thị Định* *(ngã tư Hoàng Ngân - Nguyễn Thị Định)**, Trung Hòa, Cầu Giấy, Hà Nội* 
*Điện thoại: 043 928 9275 - 0165 91 99999 - LH chị Hương*

*Thông tin và giao lưu khách hàng:* 
*Website   : www.catamcahoi.vn*
*Facebook: Nhà hàng Thác Bạc*
*Facebook: Nguyễn Trọng Cử*

----------

